# Napping question



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello. My family got our first Vizsla puppy yesterday. She is 9 weeks old. We are going to start crate training with her today but I had a question about napping. Does Penny have to take every nap in her crate or can she sleep on my son's lap sometimes? My husband feels that we are going to make crating her at night more difficult if she is allowed to nap outside of the crate but our boys are enjoying cuddling with her. Any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always let mine take some cuddle naps, but not every nap during the day.
If you start having a problem with crate training cut back on them.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sf - I want a field pup & lap mutt !! @ 8wks old you take the pup from mom & litter mates - I always put the pup on my chest - they hear your heart beat - feel you breath - the bond past this POINT - is unbreakable - down side you have a lap mutt 4 the next 16yrs - Like TR said - you balance crate - time outs - time alone ! but if the pup wants 2 nap on me - ALWAYS WELLCOME !!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I say let your boys enjoy the cuddling time with Penny. I think the fact that Vizslas are cuddlebugs is very endearing!


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

My 11 week old, Pre, is sleeping in my lap as I write this, but right wrong or indifferent my boy sleeps on me, my 4 kids, my wife, and my miniature dachshund during the day. He is only in his crate during our dinner, when we are not home, and when we go to bed.

Crating, imo, is only for potty training, long absences when they are young, and at times when they could hurt themselves or need to be separated for safety reasons. I may not be right in this but all four of my kids slept on my chest when they came home from the hospital. My newest baby gets that treatment, too!


----------

